
.org domain name registry to be sold to private equity firm [pdf] - totalthrowaway
https://domainnamewire.com/wp-content/ICA-Letter-to-ICANN-Board-of-Directors-November-15-2019.pdf
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21526982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21526982)

I seem to recall another big thread about this too, but can't find it.

------
amerine
Why the crickets? This seems pretty bad.

